

Scri.ch, a website that let you draw. - bpierre
http://scri.ch/

======
senko
Heh, I've been working with a friend on something similar for a couple of
weekends, but it's not completely polished yet: <http://awwapp.com/> (still a
work in progress).

I made it because I couldn't find any decent full-screen drawing app for my
tablet pc (which is NOT an iPad, so software is a problem), that both uses
maximum of the screen real estate, and is touch friendly. So I wanted
something that I could easily sketch on and then send/share the drawing result
with someone.

(sorry for the bad "meetoo" form of the comment; I like the web
whiteboarding/sketching, esp. now that tablets are more popular, and think
it's great a lot of people are playing around with the concept).

~~~
bpierre
Nice! I think it’s not exactly for the same purpose: your UI is very “touch
friendly”, and has some nice drawing tools.

Keep up the good work!

~~~
senko
Thanks, you too, I love the idea of save & draw.

Btw I'm using an existing simple jQuery plugin to handle touch events by
converting them into mouse ones. AFAICS you're not using jQuery, but you might
be able to pull out the functionality you need to add to your app too, if you
decide to add touch support: <http://code.google.com/p/jquery-ui-for-ipad-and-
iphone/>

------
see
Nice! Keep it simple and clean. What do you think about mine drawing :
<http://scri.ch/x0> Just having some fun.

~~~
defroost
Yours drawing is excellent. With my trackpad or even my mouse it is not easy
to control to draw properly. You did an excellent job. Linux rocks.

~~~
see
Thank you! Yes, it would be easier to draw if we could use something else as
pointer(pen) instead of mouse pointer but this was more challenging and fun.

------
sahillavingia
Fun. <http://scri.ch/br>

~~~
rooofl
<http://scri.ch/2k6> :D

------
rodp
The only suggestion I have is the "undo" button or an eraser (please).
Otherwise, it's perfect.

~~~
joebo
you could save after each stroke and hit the back button if needed

------
Mark_B
Cool! <http://scri.ch/1in>

~~~
sambeau
I retort! <http://scri.ch/1k5>

------
atambo
<http://scri.ch/247>

------
emef
At first I didn't realize I was editing the image real time, nice trick there
with the base64 encoding. Very interesting.

~~~
ibejoeb
That's how CANVAS works. Image data is made available base64 encoded. It's
actually really convenient for sending around over HTTP.

~~~
emef
Shows how much I know about html5 :/ I've been hesitant to delve in to it,
because it would drive me crazy that I can't actually use much of it when
supporting all browsers.

------
defroost
Yes. <http://scri.ch/12c> It is not easy to draw, but fun nonetheless.

------
mayukh
Can multiple people draw on the same canvas at the same time? That would be
interesting..

~~~
bpierre
No, a lot of services already do that very well, we want to keep scri.ch scary
simple!

~~~
snes
Can you name some, please? Used flockdraw for some time, but it took 1GB of
RAM after short time.

------
icode
would like to try this on my android. could you make it work with a touch
interface?

~~~
bpierre
We’re working on it!

~~~
bpierre
Done. :)

------
idonthack
so it's like MS paint, except worse?

also, anyone can look through saved drawings by incrementing the drawing's ID
in the URL. i think this was scrich's first penis drawing: <http://scri.ch/0b>

~~~
citricsquid
why am I not surprised.

~~~
zackattack
in 2007 i was working on "paintbrush.es" which was basically this. (i was too
cheap to spring for "dra.ws" which costs $1k and may still be available). i
thought that by enabling people to do derivative drawing that it would totally
revolutionize art, kill deviantart, etc. super creativity! ultimately it was a
total failure and all i got were a bunch of penis drawings. i mean art is
primal but i wasn't expecting the venus of willendorf

~~~
britta
That's vaguely related to what Canv.as is doing, except that people draw on
top of images borrowed from other sources.

------
u48998
Nice, bigger scratch pad, will go well with Khan Academy's exercises.

